# playing hooky today...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...and heading to the Fall Carlisle collector car flea market in search of screamin' slot car deals... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rick,
Good luck and get me a couple too!  Dave


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

You bum..er I mean lucky stiff! Good luck! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*so here's what i got:*

after spending the day cruising close to 100 acres of automotive flea market with my 4-year-old, here's what I found:










from the top: 
The dark green Ford is a plastic Hong Kong knockoff of a Matchbox car. Should make a good Tjet body if I can cobble up some posts. 

The mach 5 is a happy meal toy that I also want to convert to Tjet duty.

The purple Hot Wheels thingie has a cool tiny little Schwinn Stingray-type bike under that orange canopy... perfect to put in a diorama.

Black pullback JL Nascar

Purple speedline Willys with busted window posts

Amrac Porsche-I was excited about this deal, as I don't have any other Amracs. This body is so thin it almost feels like lexan. Unfortunately, the windows are a little warped from heat or something and don't fit quite right... (later, I had a shot at an Amrac 280Z body, but she wanted 8 bucks and I was completely out of money...)

XLerator what is that? Mclaren? whatever, I am stoked that it has the type 2 XL chassis... essentially a first-gen G-Plus with Tjet body mounting provisions...

the Fieros were an awesome find. i was looking over a table of diecast with a sign that said $1.00 EACH, kinda distracted because i was on my cell talking to a friend about a tractor I had just seen, and my 4-year-old reaches out and picks up the black one and hands it to me. i never would have noticed it otherwise. so I opened my eyes and there was the red one too...

Lamborghinis/Hot Wheels truck--I don't know that these were such a great deal, but I figured the chassis have gotta be worth $6 each, right? Plus my kids love running Lamborghinis...

And the lot of random pancake parts... well, you can never have too many random pancake parts, i always say... :tongue:

So, about that XLerator... Does anyone remember someone named Earl Harris in CA who had an awesome site on XL/Tjet conversions? I can't find it and I need that info now, specifically what (if anything) to do with that little resistor under an XL when you want to run it as a Tjet...

--rick


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great finds!......I guess that the weather was OK
Speaking of the weather, how close are you to Williams Grove Speedway & how does the weather look for the National Open this weekend?
Thinking of taking a road trip from Cleveland Oh area....long trip if it's lousy weather!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> XLerator what is that? Mclaren? whatever, I am stoked that it has the type 2 XL chassis... essentially a first-gen G-Plus with Tjet body mounting provisions...
> 
> So, about that XLerator... Does anyone remember someone named Earl Harris in CA who had an awesome site on XL/Tjet conversions? I can't find it and I need that info now, specifically what (if anything) to do with that little resistor under an XL when you want to run it as a Tjet...
> 
> --rick


Rick, That is a Chaparral 2F I believe, and a wingless one at that! That chassis is quite different from the G-Plus chassis that came later. I know Earl, I hope that he is well. Last I knew he was having some health problems. His website no longer exists. I do know how to convert one of those chassis for use on regular track. It involves removing the diode and reconnecting the tabs it was soldered to with a bit of wire, straightening out the front wheels and putting some regular pick-up shoes on it. I would have to see a photo of the chassis from the top to help me remember exactly what to do. It is not a hard "fix" to customize these for use on regular track. Have a good day! partspig


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Finds...*

Rick- Cool stuff...

That has to be a great way to spend the day... with the little person to boot.

The thrill of the hunt and the find. I bet you looked at a bunch of other cool non-related HO stuff while rummaging...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

@ johnny- showers tomorrow morning, clearing later... sunny and 70s Sat and Sun. sounds like a perfect weekend for racing...

@ partspig- i guess i knew it wasn't EXACTLY a G-plus... but an inline Tjet is good enough for me! and that's what i needed to know--just remove the diode and close the circuit with wire? excellent, i can do that. (i just noticed that this diode is on top of the chassis, not under it, but i assume it's the same deal... remove it and bypass it, right? i'm including a pic...) and i assume i can just snap in an appropriate rear axle with fixed gear instead of the clutch-type one... i think i remember some pics on Earl's site where he used some sort of white tubing just large enough to fit over a Tjet axle and epoxied it into place as front axle carriers...










@ marc/marcus- I got lucky with this kid. he's the youngest of 4, and I've tried taking the other 3 on different occasions... the oldest (12) is my daughter and, well, she's a girly girl and might break a nail on all that dirty car stuff.  my 11-year-old wasn't too bad when he was younger, but he would run out of patience pretty quick and want to know when it was over so we could go home. now he's a sports nut and the car thing has passed. my 7-year-old has NO attention span and the one time i took him he was whining by lunchtime. but this little guy was going strong all day... around 3:00 he took a little nap in the wagon as i pulled him around and woke up still looking. when he finally started asking "when can we go home?", vendors were starting to pack up for the day.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I think that half of those finds should be redistributed to North Texas this week.

What a deal PR. 
I WISH I could find stuff like that around here, but the markets around here are dry.
Nice finds. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rick,
Not bad at all. Lots of potential! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great finds, Rick!!!! I've only been to Carlisle once and had a blast. I was scoping out the 1:1 stuff though. Scored 3 Pontiac tri-power intakes that day, one with the carbs on it! Unfortunately, the ex-wife felt she needed them more than me..  I would have never thought of looking for little cars there, but then, why not?? :lol: For those of you who have never been, it's worth the trip. Picture 10 football fields filled with nothing but cars and parts (of all sizes) and it's a whole lot of walking.. Worth every step though!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice haul, Rick! :thumbsup:

Looks like it was worth the trip!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> after spending the day cruising close to 100 acres of automotive flea market with my 4-year-old, here's what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a 65 Galaxy? And do the wheels line up? SWB or LWB?

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great finds, Rick!!!! I've only been to Carlisle once and had a blast. I was scoping out the 1:1 stuff though. Scored 3 Pontiac tri-power intakes that day, one with the carbs on it! Unfortunately, the ex-wife felt she needed them more than me..  I would have never thought of looking for little cars there, but then, why not?? :lol: For those of you who have never been, it's worth the trip. Picture 10 football fields filled with nothing but cars and parts (of all sizes) and it's a whole lot of walking.. Worth every step though!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I did a little 1:1 shopping... got a 15x7 Chevy rally wheel to replace the one that's out of round on my '65 Impala. also renewed my membership in the '65-'66 Full Size Chevy Club after many years of being inactive. other than that, tho, it was all little cars for me. And I gotta say, there was a LOT more there, but I only went for the bargain stuff. There is a dealer who's there regularly that has probably a couple hundred each of Tjets, AFX and Tycos, all in rotating watch display cases. Their stuff is always nice, but for Tjets they start at about 50 bucks and go up from there. Even the stuff in their junk box was kinda expensive.

And yeah, I go every spring and fall if I can. I try to go Thursday... by Friday it's getting crowded and Saturday it's just PACKED and everything is already picked over. I'm gonna try Wednesday sometime... I just wonder if all the vendors are set up yet by then...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Is it a 65 Galaxy? And do the wheels line up? SWB or LWB?
> 
> Roger Corrie


ooooh... the old ford got Roger's attention... 

yes, it is a '65. had to check Google Images as I didn't know the difference between a '65 and a '66. here are some pics, but I dunno if you'll be interested... it's a 4-door, so it's not NASCAR material, and the wheelbase is a TAD too long on a JL chassis at LWB, which we all know is already a hair longer than Aurora. personally, I'd have no problem shaving the wheelwells to get it to fit, but if I recall correctly, you've been trying to get a '65 Ford to cast for a while... if you're interested in working with it as a master, i'd be happy to send it to you...




























let me know if you want to try working with this...

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shucks a 4dr  Not at the moment, I have a pair of new Mustangs to mold and shrink. The 63 Prottype and a 67 Shelby are in the shrink box. Will be starting on them as soon as the HYDROCAL shows up.

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bummer.. I know nada about casting.. If I did, I would consider giving it a shot. The JL fairlane is a 2 door, and if the width is right, and the body lines close, the nose might be transferable. Then, the only thing needing surgery would be the tail lights. I wouldn't mind having a few of that particular model to play with Rick.. Any guess who the manufacturer was?? I'll have to scour the bay for one or two..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Bummer.. I know nada about casting.. If I did, I would consider giving it a shot. The JL fairlane is a 2 door, and if the width is right, and the body lines close, the nose might be transferable. Then, the only thing needing surgery would be the tail lights. I wouldn't mind having a few of that particular model to play with Rick.. Any guess who the manufacturer was?? I'll have to scour the bay for one or two..


The bottom says Gordy Mite No. 836 Made In Hong Kong, if that helps... it's VERY cheaply made. the wheels/axles are molded of the same cheezy plastic as the base...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. It'll no doubt take a ton of searching , but I think it'll be worth the effort!! :thumbsup:


----------

